
Christie’s $432K AI Art Sale – Interview - Artnome
https://www.artnome.com/news/2018/10/13/the-truth-behind-christies-432k-ai-art-sale
======
hartator
> So we think he deserves something in this whole situation. And then, I
> considered even more. What can we really do?

Maybe give him a part of the $432k?

------
ArtWomb
My hot take is that the market exists for AI art. And if you were truly able
to generate "Computer Art". Something that at first glance 100% of rationally
thinking humans would deem a work that no human were capable of creating. It's
value could be tremendous.

~~~
smrtinsert
Maybe to photoshop who could implement a brush, or some app maker for ios or
android who could take a stick figure and make into an Impressionistic
painting.

I don't know. Throw out the old rules, if visual art was already tough to earn
a living with before, it just got a little harder.

I haven't seen how they created a physical painting out of it, that part
interests me more.

~~~
wlesieutre
>I haven't seen how they created a physical painting out of it, that part
interests me more.

I don't know about this specific one, but Dafen, China would probably blow
your mind:

[https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-
village-60-wor...](https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-
village-60-worlds-paintings-future-jeopardy)

And the YC backed middleman, InstaPainting: _Upload a photo and we 'll get an
artist to meticulously hand-paint it on canvas. Ready to ship in as little as
a 7 days._

[https://www.instapainting.com/blog/company/2015/10/28/how-
to...](https://www.instapainting.com/blog/company/2015/10/28/how-to-
paint-10000-paintings/)

[https://www.instapainting.com/](https://www.instapainting.com/)

